# Timing Chain Rattle Cheat



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

My '97 HB has been sitting for over a week and I find when it sits for extended periods of time the timing chain rattle on start up seems to be worse than normal.

So, today I figured I'd cheat a little when I started the truck (been sitting about 10 days). I pulled the plug wires and cranked over the engine several times. My goal was to try and build a up a little oil pressure without actually running the engine.

I replaced the plug wires, started the engine up...no rattle.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yup! I've noticed that very same thing. We should mount a toggle switch on the dash that would interrupt the power to the ECU. You could crank away and not worry about flooding the cylinders with fuel while it was building oil pressure. After a few seconds, return the switch to "run" and fire away!

Wanna work on that with me?

-R


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

TheRepairMan said:


> ... We should mount a toggle switch on the dash that would interrupt the power to the ECU....
> 
> Wanna work on that with me?
> 
> -R


That, my friend, is an excellent idea!

Cheers!
Grug


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I know they do that on some race cars. Very high compression engines with the ignition timing pushed up to the max makes some big motors extremely difficult to crank, so they spin them up first and then hit the fire switch.

We can do that. I just need to locate the right wire. I thought about killing the ground to the fuel pump relay ...that might work okay. I'll just have to try a couple of different things when I get time.

-R


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

Grug,
I thought about doing the same thing because my truck was loud as hell when I started it up after sitting 10 days. The sound only lasted for about 1 second. I would probably remove the central distributor cable instead of all 4 spark plug cables.
'97, 125k miles


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hardbody97 said:


> Grug,
> I thought about doing the same thing because my truck was loud as hell when I started it up after sitting 10 days. The sound only lasted for about 1 second. I would probably remove the central distributor cable instead of all 4 spark plug cables.
> '97, 125k miles


That would be easier, but it would be ideal if we could make the ignition disconnect right from the driver's seat. The problem with killing the ignition by cutting spark to the plugs is that fuel is still being injected into the cylinders. That can cause all kinds of problems. I am hoping to make time to research the correct circuit to kill both fuel and ignition at the ECU and control it with a dash mounted switch. Too many projects and so little time.

-R


----------

